# Towing with Weight Distribution Hitch



## V. Nolan Diver

Looking for some help. I currently tow a 2016 Shasta Oasis 18bh with a dry weight of approx 3300 lbs. The TV is a 2016 F150 super crew with a 5.0, no problem there. I am confused if a weight distribution hitch and sway bars are needed. I have researched, however, can`t find  definitive answer.
I would appreciate any feed back!
Thanks


----------



## C Nash

I would use one.  Better to be over prepared than under IMO


----------



## V. Nolan Diver

C Nash said:


> I would use one.  Better to be over prepared than under IMO



Thank you, good advice!


----------

